# Monark Silver King



## sstoural (May 18, 2009)

Hello,

I'm just looking for some basic information regarding Monark Silver Kings.  Where the mens bikes produced in 24" and 26" sizes?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## militarymonark (May 18, 2009)

yes they were


----------



## old hotrod (May 18, 2009)

I will try to give you a better answer...do you have a specific year and model that you are asking about? All of the prewar Hawthorn/Monark models were only available in 24". There was an aluminum bike named the Gull that was sold by Sears that was available in 26" but it is very rare and one year only. Monark did make a post war aluminum bike nicknamed the Hex Bar for its hexoganal tubing and it was a 26" wheeled bike.


----------



## AntonyR (May 18, 2009)

And the 26X... Come on Dave, I expected so much more from you...


----------



## old hotrod (May 19, 2009)

Anthony, tell me about the 26X...I only have the Elgin-Hawthorn book for reference and it shows the "Flocycle" and "Wingbar" as both having 24" and no reference to a 26X...what was it?


----------



## sstoural (May 19, 2009)

*pre-war*

Thanks for the replies.  I was inquiring about pre-war silver kings--not a hex tube.  Was also curious about the fenders.  Were they aluminum too or stainless steel?

Thanks again for your replies.


----------



## AntonyR (May 19, 2009)

old hotrod said:


> Anthony, tell me about the 26X...I only have the Elgin-Hawthorn book for reference and it shows the "Flocycle" and "Wingbar" as both having 24" and no reference to a 26X...what was it?



It was the 26" prewar Silverking, available after the 24"ers were phased out, '39 on. It was a transitional frame, with a front end and springer that inspired the hex tube model, and a rear that emulates the Flo-cycle. Cool and uncommon.


----------



## AntonyR (May 19, 2009)

sstoural said:


> Thanks for the replies.  I was inquiring about pre-war silver kings--not a hex tube.  Was also curious about the fenders.  Were they aluminum too or stainless steel?
> 
> Thanks again for your replies.



Both Silver Kings(sk) and Mongomery Wards(mw) used channeled stainless fenders in the beginning, then MW continued with stainless standard shaped fenders on all models while SK used the stainless on deluxe models, and painted steel(red or black) on base models. A year later, the blue painted steel version was offered. I have a set of prewar aluminum girls fenders from a SK/MW, but I'm not sure what year they came off of. Chrome fenders weren't used at all prewar. If anyone has any evidence to the contrary, definitely share it.


----------



## sstoural (May 19, 2009)

*determining tire size based on rims*

Thanks again for the replies.  One last question, barring anything to compare the rims to or tires to match up, what measurements (center of hub to outside edge of rim for example) would one expect for a 24" wheel and what would one expect for a 26" wheel?


----------



## AntonyR (May 19, 2009)

sstoural said:


> Thanks again for the replies.  One last question, barring anything to compare the rims to or tires to match up, what measurements (center of hub to outside edge of rim for example) would one expect for a 24" wheel and what would one expect for a 26" wheel?




Regardless of 24 or 26" models, the standard size tire is 2(4/6) x 2.125. I don't know if you want the measurement you mention to figure tire size, but the measurement would just be 24"(or 26") divided by two. If you're asking about clearance, a 26" wheel will fit the 24" frames, but not with original fenders, and very little clearance. Was that your question?


----------



## sstoural (May 20, 2009)

Thanks all for addressing my questions.  They have all been answered


----------

